

Show HN: Nodino – Simple URL shortener built with ExpressJS, React and Redis - apeacox

Hi there,<p>I&#x27;ve just built this simple web app to play a bit with node&#x2F;express on server and React&#x2F;Stylus on frontend.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nodino.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>NOTE: demo has a safe-mode option that expires links after 30 minutes. This should reduce spammers impact.<p>Source code is available at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apeacox&#x2F;nodino<p>Comments and feedbacks are welcome :-)
======
bluerail
URL invalid error for every url i try... :(

~~~
xauronx
I think it's the [http://](http://) that's important.

~~~
balac
Yes, it should really default to "[http://"](http://") though.

